# balloon dacryoplasty with infracture of turbinate



## ms123 (May 21, 2010)

I have a case where they did a balloon dacryoplasty and in order to advance the balloon through the entire way the physician felt he needed to do an infracture of the inferior turbinate. 68816 and 30930. Does anyone agree? I know the turbinate wouldn't be coded if it were an endoscopic sinus surgery because it allows access. However, in this procedure it's not a usual occurrence. Am I correct in this thinking? 

Thanks so much for any help.


----------

